# I feel like a love affair has ended now that the vocal contests are over



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have never been as engaged in our forum as during Bonetan's singer contests. I learned about so many singers and I am feeling like I am in the middle of a breakup now that they are over. I am in such debt to him for the effort he put into these.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Me too. I had no idea they were announced at an end.
I enjoyed those more than I can say.
As you were, people.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Me too. I had no idea they were announced at an end.
> I enjoyed those more than I can say.
> As you were, people.


Not announced but faded away.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

As much as I am sorry to say goodbye to a really ingenious idea that certainly kept viewers interested, I must not leave before giving a huge high five to Bonetan who took the time and effort to bring us such wonderful opera singers and throw some spice into a forum that was in need of some positive out-of-the-box ideas.
Carry on.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I didn't want them to be over. I had further plans, but the last one I posted got almost zero feedback so I figured the tournaments had run their course and perhaps everyone needed a break.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words! And another MASSIVE thanks for your participation! The tournaments were extremely valuable to my growth as both a fan and artist and I'll be forever grateful


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

My thanks, too to you, Bonetan for the trouble you took over the contest.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Yes, thanks Bonetan. I too enjoyed them when I had time to partake.

They could always make a comeback at some time in the future after they have been given a rest. (Perhaps in six months?)

N.


----------

